

Police Raid Yale Party With Assault Rifles To Catch Underage Drinkers - ewjordan
http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2010/oct/02/administrators-comment-arrests-elevate/

======
ewjordan
I didn't put it in the title, but it's worth noting that a student was
apparently tasered and beaten into unconsciousness during this incident, with
the cops involved screaming "Anybody else? Who's next?" after it happened;
several students got into trouble because the cops banned the use of cell
phones during the raid. The task force responsible for the raid was tasked
with cleaning up the violence on the streets of New Haven.

This is very sad, when I was at school years ago I always found the New Haven
police to be pleasant and helpful, but the officers involved in this incident
seem to have stepped over the line. From what I can tell, this was a fairly
responsibly managed party (it was one of the yearly "screw" parties, not just
some random gathering), they were actually checking IDs at the door, which is
more than a lot of (most?) New Haven bars can say...

The Yale community is fuming over this, and I don't expect the issue to go
away without at least a few heads rolling.

A couple other YDN links on this topic:

[http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2010/oct/02/video-nhpd-
rai...](http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2010/oct/02/video-nhpd-raid-
elevate/)

[http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2010/oct/02/five-
arrested-...](http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2010/oct/02/five-arrested-
raid-morse-stiles-screw/)

[http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2010/oct/04/alchemy-
lawyer...](http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2010/oct/04/alchemy-lawyer-plans-
legal-action/)

[http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2010/oct/04/univ-may-
launc...](http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2010/oct/04/univ-may-launch-
formal-investigation/)

------
meatsock
at least the police chief of new haven has recently avowed there's no problem
video-recording NHPD officers at work, unlike some other jurisdictions.

